# how long do villagers craft?



## jokk (May 18, 2020)

is there a set amount of time that they craft for?


----------



## JKDOS (May 18, 2020)

For at least a few hours in my experience, or until you reload the game.


----------



## Lumearia (May 18, 2020)

Each session lasts for 3 hours. There are 3 villager crafting sessions per day. Some special events override this though. I think the second you walk in on them crafting, the session timer starts, but I'm not sure if this is true or not as I haven't timed it myself.


----------



## DinoTown (May 18, 2020)

You can extend the time if you stay inside the house, I believe, but not for very long, and it can be interrupted by loading screens and such


----------



## nyoom (May 18, 2020)

Not sure about how long they can actually craft for, I saw a screenshot from a GameFAQ thing that they craft for at least 3 hours. But as someone that's opened their island for crafting villagers before, sometimes someone arriving stops them from crafting X_X



Spoiler: the screenshot


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 18, 2020)

Not sure about the time but I do know more than one villager can craft per day.


----------



## LunarMako (May 18, 2020)

I'd say about three hours. I assume if you close your game and reopen, it can stop them. Apparently if someone comes to your town to get a diy from them and pushed the minus button instead of leaving via airport, it can also make them stop early. I have been able to tt back a few hours to them doing the craft again, but it doesn't always work.


----------

